# L. C. Turner's Great Consumption Cure HELP!!!



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 4, 2018)

Some of you have probably seen this bottle on my other dig post on here. I really need help with determining the history, price, rarity, and any information on this bottle. This BIM aqua bottle says: L. C. Turner's Great Consumption Cure (Front Panel) and has the mark: W.T. & CO / I U.S.A. (on the base and probably only from 1890-1894!). I have tried to reaserch this bottle and have come up empty many times. 

If you know anything about this bottle PLEASE inform me! I am also starting to wonder if this is an unknown bottle!

Thanks,
      PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## sandchip (Dec 5, 2018)

John Wolf can tell you if anybody can.  That's one nice looking bottle with that icy looking light aqua color.  Just killer!


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 5, 2018)

It's a so-called "Shaker" medicine put out by Dr. Louis Turner of St. Louis, Missouri in partnership with the Shaker community in Union Village, Ohio.  Pretty hard to find and definitely a good bottle.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 5, 2018)

nhpharm said:


> It's a so-called "Shaker" medicine put out by Dr. Louis Turner of St. Louis, Missouri in partnership with the Shaker community in Union Village, Ohio.  Pretty hard to find and definitely a good bottle.



Thank You!!!!! I appreciate the help! Not intending on selling it (obviously) but what is the selling price for this sort of bottle? I would like to document the price for my collection list where I include the price ranged of all of my bottles.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 5, 2018)

sandchip said:


> John Wolf can tell you if anybody can.  That's one nice looking bottle with that icy looking light aqua color.  Just killer!



I agree it is killer. This is probably my find of the year!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 6, 2018)

No sales records, but I wouldn't be surprised if it goes for around $100 if you were to put it on ebay.


----------



## drbobdrbob (Dec 15, 2021)

12/15/2021:  I just saw this thread today and thought I'd add that I acquired one of these in 2009 from the collection of J. Carl Sturm of Florida.  Has
corked contents.  Paid $45 and believe I got a great deal.  Bob


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Dec 15, 2021)

drbobdrbob said:


> 12/15/2021:  I just saw this thread today and thought I'd add that I acquired one of these in 2009 from the collection of J. Carl Sturm of Florida.  Has
> corked contents.  Paid $45 and believe I got a great deal.  Bob


Gotta be rare. I have only ever heard of yours so far.


----------

